# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Të folurit, pengesat - shërimi

## irfan_b

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                   TË FOLURIT, PENGESAT - SHËRIMI 
                 Njeriu është bërë qenje e vërtet njerëzore kur e ka krijuar fjalën apo të folurit, nga se mu ky e dallon njeriun nga gjallesat e tjera. Duke falënderuar të folurit, njeriu e ka zhvilluar të menduarit apo mendjen, personalitetin e vet njerëzor , ka zhvilluar shkencat dhe shprehitë e punës nga të cilat ka përfituar dhe përfiton të gjitha të mirat dhe begatit që ia dhuron natyra për jetë. Sikur të mungonte të folurit nuk dihet se si do të dukej njeriu në krahasim me gjallesat e tjera.  Pa të folur nuk ka as zhvillim mendor, intelektual, arsimor, kulturor, shkencor, teknik, e kur dihet se njeriun e karakterizon edhe kultura njerëzore. Çdo komb e ka të folurit e vet dhe në bazë të tij e zhvillon edhe kulturën e vet, pra të folurit është baza e zhvillimit të tërë jetës njerëzore. Pa të folur një komb apo një popull nuk mund ta zhvilloj as kulturën e vet kombëtare pasi i gjithë zhvillimi i saj varet vetëm nga të folurit. Të folurit është pasuria, virtyti dhe e mira më e madhe e njeriut të cilin vetëm njeriu e posedon dhe asnjë gjallesë tjetër nuk e ka këtë pasuri. Duke falënderuar të folurit, njeriu është bërë gjallesa më e përparuar në botë në të cilën edhe dominon dhe i shfrytëzon të gjitha të mirat e kësaj bote, dhe duke i falënderuar aftësisë të të folurit. Se sa rëndësi ka të folurit për njeriun këtë gjithkush e din. Me një fali të thjeshtë mund të themi se pa të folur nuk ka zhvillim mendor dhe intelektual në të cilat bazohet e tërë jeta njerëzore. Kur këto dy elemente i mungojnë njeriut, atëherë mund të themi se njeriu nuk do të ishte ai njeri si që është sot. Të folurit është mjeti kryesor për kontakt të drejtpërdrejtë ndërmjet njerëzve, i ndërrimit të bisedave, mendimeve, të mësuarit nga të tjerët e shumë e shumë gjërave të tjera jetësore në bashkësinë njerëzore. Në të folur bënë pjesë edhe shkrim-leximi. Pra të folurit është dy llojesh? 1. Të folurit ORAL ose gojor i cili krijohet nga artikulimi i tingujve me të cilët krijon fjalë dhe shprehje të cilat dëgjohen nga të tjerët. Ky shërben vetëm për kontakte të drejtpërdrejta, por prej kohës kur është zbuluar telefoni mund të shërbej edhe për kontakte në largësi, dhe 2. SHKRIM-LEXIMI i cili bëhet me grafema apo germa. Me këtë lloj të folurit shkruhen edhe të gjitha librat dhe tekstet e ndryshme nga të cilat mësojmë gjërat që na interesojnë. Theksoj se të folurit është mjet i gjuhës dhe nuk është vet gjuha. Gjuha është shkencë, kurse të folurit nuk është shkencë, por vetëm mjet i gjuhës pa të cilin gjuha nuk do të mund të zhvillohej, por as të folurit pa gjuhën. Shpesh here njerëzit nuk e dallojnë ndryshimin në mes të gjuhës dhe të folurit. Rruga e zhvillimit të të folurit është shumë e gjatë dhe thuhet se të folurit ka filluar para 100.000 /njëqindmijë / viteve, kurse shkrim leximi ka filluar para 5000  viteve. Të folurit është produkt shoqëror e jo individual. Kur themi se është produkt shoqëror, këtë e vërtetojmë me atë se asnjë fëmijë në botë nuk lindet me të folur, por atë e mëson nga rrethi shoqëror në të cilin rritet dhe jeton. Procesi i të folurit është paksa edhe i komplikuar nga se kërkohet që të folurit të përvetësohet dhe të flitet mirë, pa pengesa, me të gjitha rregullat gjuhësore dhe gramatikore. Për tu arritur kjo duhet pasur parasysh se gjatë zhvillimit të të folurit tek fëmijët ndikojnë edhe shumë faktor që të folurit të mos zotërohet apo të mos zhvillohet në nivel dhe si duhet. Po ashtu mund të paraqiten edhe pengesa në të folur që ne do ti quajmë defekte të të folurit e të cilat mund të konsiderohen edhe si sëmurje. Zhvillimi i të folurit fillon që nga dita e parë pas lindjes. Çdo fëmijë i shëndosh me rastin e lindjes çanë dhe kjo çarje e parë, pos që tregon se ai ka lindur i gjallë, është i shëndosh në pikëpamje fizike, tregon se janë në rregull organet e të folurit si që janë tejzat apo kordat zanore, mushkëritë, aparati i gojës etj. Kjo çarje është edhe kontakti i parë i fëmijës me botën e jashtme. Çarja e parë behet në mënyrë instiktive apo të pavetëdijshme dhe nga nevoja për të aktivizuar aparatin e frymëmarrjes. Çarja e parë, do të shëndrohet në çarje sociale dhe do ti shërbej fëmijës për të plotësuar nevojat e veta jetësore. Fëmija do të çanë kur është i uritur, kur është i lagur, kur është i sëmur, kur i dhemb diçka befas, kur nuk i përgjigjet temperatura e ambientit, kur e ndien vedin të vetmuar dhe të pasigurt etj. Pra çarja e parë është edhe komunikim me rrethin shoqëror apo me familjen. Kjo çarje  më vonë do të shëndrrohet edhe në të folur. Fëmija kah muaji i dytë, varësisht nga shëndeti i tij, pas lindjes do të filloj gugatjen të cilën e bënë duke luajtur me këmbë e duar, pastaj do të vij koha e bërbëlitjes me të cilën fëmija fillon të aktivizoj buzët, gjuhën duke krijuar tinguj të ndryshëm, por të pa artikuluar. Sipas ekspertëve të të folurit në këtë kohë do të ketë më tepër se 300 tinguj, por këta do të reduktohen dhe do të mbesin aq tinguj sa posedon gjuha e rrethit. Nga muaji i gjashtë fillon të krijoj tinguj fonetikë pak më të avancuar, por të cilët i krijon pa vetëdije, e tek disa fëmijë në këtë moshë krijohen edhe lidhjet e dy tingujve ma, ma,ma, ba, ba, ba  dhe mama, baba e tek disa edhe mba, mba, pastaj ta, ta dhe tata. këto fjalë në fillim nuk do të kenë kurrfarë  domethënie dhe i flasin të gjithë fëmijët e botës, ku mama dhe baba në gjuhën e tyre nuk kanë ndonjë domethënie dhe nuk ekzistojnë. Për ta zhvilluar të folurit sa më mirë dhe më shpejt, me fëmijët duhet të flasim rregullisht që nga dita  e parë e lindjes. Të folurit me fëmijën duhet të jete i kjartë, me fjalë të plota e jo të përgjysmuara, jo të flasim si flasin fëmijët, por fjalët duhet thënë ashtu sikurse i flet rrethi dhe vendi, të flasim me fytyrë nga fëmija që ai të jetë në gjendje ta shikon gojën tonë  se si po i vendosim buzët, dhëmbët, mimikën e fytyrës tonë etj. Fëmija normal deri në moshën pesë-gjashtëvjeçare duhet ta përvetësoj në përgjithësi gjuhën e rrethit shoqëror ku jeton ai. Po ashtu deri në këtë moshë, fëmija duhet të i artikuloj të gjithë tingujt e gjuhës së vet. Zhvillimi i mirë i të folurit varet nga shumë faktor, por më kryesorët janë? inteligjenca, gjendja shëndetësore e fëmijës, rregullsia e aparatit të të folurit, të folurit në familje, gjendja sociale dhe ekonomike e familjes, rrethi shoqëror, trashëgimia e shumë faktor të tjerë. Koha e zhvillimit të të folurit nuk është e njëjtë tek të gjithë fëmijët. Tek disa të folurit fillon më herët, ndërsa disa edhe vonohen në të folur. Tek gjinia femërore të folurit zhvillohet më herët se sa tek ajo mashkullore. Edhe vonesa në të folur paraqet një rrezik mjaft të madh nga se duhet gjetur shkakun. Për çdo vonesë në të folurit e fëmijës së tij, prindi duhet të brengoset dhe sa më herët apo më urgjent të kërkoj ndihmën e ekspertit për të folur i cili quhet LOGOPED, dhe së bashku me te ta gjejnë shkaktarin e vonesës, përndryshe fëmija mund të mbetet MEMEC dhe të mos fol asnjëherë. Memec janë ata persona të cilët nuk mund të flasin fare. Vonesat në të folurit e fëmijëve mund të vërehen lehtë dhe atë duke krahasuar fëmijën tuaj me një fëmijë tjetër të të  njëjtës moshë: komshiut, vëllait apo duke bërë krahasime me fëmijët tuaj më të vjetër. Sipas ekspertëve të cilët janë marr me të folurit e fëmijëve, fëmija dy- vjeçar duhet të ketë në fjalorin e tij 272 fjalë deri në 400 fjalë, varësisht nga inteligjenca e fëmijës dhe faktorëve të tjerë. Vonesat në të folur shkaktohen nga shumë faktor, por me këtë rast do të përmendi disa prej tyre? 1. Nëse fëmija nuk dëgjon nga se ka ndonjë problem me veshët. 2. Kur inteligjenca e fëmijës është më e ulët se mesatarja e saj. 3. Kur fëmijët janë të prekur nga sindromi Down, këta fëmijë ndryshe quhen mongoloid. 4. Fëmijët autik /me autizëm /. 5. Kur fëmija lehet pa kujdesin prindor dhe familjar. 6. Kur me fëmijët nuk flasim rregullisht, por i lemë të shikojnë vetëm televizorin ose ndonjë lojë ku nuk flitet fare. 7. Fëmijët e vetmuar të cilët nuk kanë fëmijë të tjerë në familje, 8. Mos zhvillimi i motorik i aparatit të të folurit, 9. Gjendja e keqe e dhëmbëve e shumë e shumë faktor të tjerë. Gjatë zhvillimit të të folurit mund të paraqitën edhe pengesa në të folurit e mëvonshëm të cilat edhe mund të zgjasin gjatë tërë jetës tyre nëse nuk ndërmerren masat e duhura për eliminimin e tyre. Duhet të kihet parasysh se fëmijët janë më të aftë se të rriturit për të mësuar gjuhën dhe e përvetësojnë pa vështërsi, kurse të rriturit këtë nuk mund ta bëjnë, prandaj edhe korrigjimi i të folurit mund të bëhet më lehtë tek të ritë se  sa tek mosha më e vjetër. Pos vonesës në të folur, me këtë rast do të flasë edhe për pengesat në të folur të cilat e dëmtojnë të folurit, por edhe personin gjatë tërë jetës së tij.
Pengesat e të folurit.-  Çdo gjë që pengon për të kryer një veprim në mënyrë të duhur dhe të rregullt quhet pengesë. Edhe në të folurit e njerëzve paraqiten pengesa të cilat e pengojnë shprehjen e lire dhe komunikimin me persona të tjerë.  Dëshiroj të theksoj se tek të gjithë njerëzit nuk paraqiten pengesa të një lloji, por ato dallojnë nga personi në person. Pra  çdo pengesë në të folur është individuale e jo kolektive. Pengesat në të folur unë do ti quaja sëmurje, pasi edhe këto kërkojnë trajtim apo shërim dhe tretman logopedik për eliminim të tyre. Këto pengesa apo sëmurje konsiderohen se janë ndër sëmurjet më të rënda se çdo sëmurje tjetër.  Kur themi se pengesat në të folur janë sëmurjet më të rënda duhet cekur se këto pengesa e përcjellin personin gjatë tërë jetës. Pengesat në të folur nuk janë sëmurje si sëmurjet e tjera të cilat dhëmbin dhe patjetër duhet të shkohet tek mjeku, e me përshkrimin e disa barnave dhembjet pushojnë,  ndërsa pengesat ne te folur dhëmbin gjatë tërë jetës thellë në shpirtin e atij qe i posedon.. Këtë pengesë e din dhe e përjeton vetëm ai që e ka, kurse ai i cili nuk ka këso pengesa nuk din se sa të rënda janë, nga se ate nuk e pengon. Për arsye se pengesat në të folur nuk kane dhimbje, prindërit këto nuk i hetojnë, por edhe në se i hetojnë nuk i japin rëndësi kësaj gjëje dhe mendojnë se gjatë kohës do të tejkalohen vetvetiu dhe se fëmijët e tyre do të lirohen prej tyre. Kjo nuk qëndron nga se pengesa vazhdimisht do të rritet dhe bëhet më e rënd e më e rëndë dhe fëmijës së tij ia shkatërron jetën dhe karrierën jetësore. Ky fëmijë ka për të pasur probleme në kontaktin me anëtarët e familjes, me shokët e shoqet në rrugë, me mësuesit dhe arsimtarët në shkollë, me persona të ndryshëm ku shkon për të kryer ndonjë pune, nuk do të mund të dashurohet dhe të kontaktoj me vajzën apo e kundërta me djalin, do të ketë probleme edhe me leximin e librave të cilat do ti duhen në shkollë, por ajo që është më kryesore se pengesa në të folur asnjëherë nuk e len të qetë dhe do ta ngacmon dhe irriton në çdo vend dhe në çdo sekondë. Personi me pengesa në të folur e ndien vetin gjithnjë të përbuzur nga të tjerët, se është i pa vlerë në familje dhe shoqëri, në shkollë dhe në rrugë apo kudo që të gjendet, do të  tërhiqet në vetvete dhe do të izolohet nga familja dhe rrethi shoqëror, gjë që paraqet rrezik edhe të kaloj në një sëmurje më të rëndë e quajtur autizëm. Deri vonë popullata jonë ka qenë e pa arsimuar dhe të gjitha ndodhitë të cilat kanë ndodhur, e edhe pengesat në të folur i kanë konsideruar se këto janë dhenti  e perëndisë dhe nuk kanë shërim. Edhe në ditët e sotme shumë prindër mendojnë kështu. Nëse perëndia e ka dhënë pengesën, ajo ka menduar të jap edhe ilaçin apo mënyrën e shërimit dhe ka krijuar ekspert për eliminimin e këtyre pengesave. Mjekësia është e pranuar edhe me KURAN, prandaj nëse i besojmë perëndisë dhe kuranit, duhet besuar edhe mjekësisë  e cila në kohën e fundit ka përparuar shumë dhe mjekon sëmurje nga më të ndryshmet. Në kuadër të mjekësisë vepron edhe LOGOPEDIA e cila merret me korrigjimin dhe kultivimin e të folurit. Pra sikurse veprohet në mjekimin  e zorrës së verbër, majasilit, tumoreve, sëmurjeve psikike dhe nervore e të tjera, kështu duhet të veprohet edhe me pengesat në të folur. Pengesat  në të folur mund të janë të lehta dhe pengesa të rënda. Personi ose fëmija ndoshta për një pengesë aq të vogël e cila eliminohet menjëherë, duhet të vuaj gjatë tërë jetës së vet dhe atë për shkak të pakujdesisë së prindit. Më lartë theksuam se pengesat janë të llojllojshme apo të ndryshme, sa për tua përkujtuar do ti përmend disa pengesa që më shpesh vërehen tek personat të cilët kanë pengesa në të folur si: belbëzimi, të folurit me hundë apo si quhet ne popullatë ndër hundë, ngecjet në të folur, mosartikulimi i tingujve fonetikë, çrregullimi i leximit, çrregullimi i shkrimit, çrregullimi i fjalëve dhe shprehjeve,  të folurit e pazhvilluar, të folurit e ngadalshëm, të folurit e shpejtë, të folurit me maje të gjuhës, çrregullimet e zërit, pasiguri në të folur, ndërrimi i tingujve e shumë lloje të tjera. Për të gjitha këto pengesa nuk mund të fajësohet fëmija nga se nuk është fajtor, nëse dëshirojmë ta gjejmë fajtorin, atëherë ndoshta duhet ta kërkojmë te prindi i cili nuk ka ndërmarr asgjë deri sa fëmija ka qenë më i vogël me moshë dhe nuk ka intervenuar me kohë. Pengesa në të folur nuk zgjedh moshë, ajo është prezente edhe tek fëmijët, te më të rriturit apo në rini, por edhe tek ata më të moshuar. Shumë djem e vajza  të cilët e kanë kaluar moshën mbi 30 vjeçare më shkruajnë dhe thonë: aman më ndihmo të lirohem prej kësaj pengese e cila po ma han shpirtin që nga lindja. Prindërit deri më tani nuk më kanë dërguar askund dhe as që janë interesuar për të folurit tim. Të gjitha këto pengesa mund të eliminohen me shumë sukses tek të gjitha moshat, ,por tek mosha me re koha e ta quaj mjekimit është më e shkurtër dhe më e lehtë, dhe po theksoj se nuk ka asnjë pengesë e cila nuk mund të eliminohet, por kërkon vullnet, durim, dëshirë dhe angazhim maksimal të vetë personit dhe logopedit, gjegjësisht ekspertit për të folur. Është për tu theksuar se kategoria e personave me pengesa në të folur është më e diskriminuar, apstrakuar dhe e lënur  si thuhet pasdore dhe askush nuk interesohet  për këta, edhe pse, edhe këta janë persona me aftësi të kufizuara. Nëse shikojmë numerikisht, kjo kategori është me numër të madh dhe përfshin përafërsisht popullatën prej 5  15 % që është numër shumë i madh. Në kohën e luftës dhe pas luftës në Kosovë nga traumat e sajë dhe nga gjendja e rëndë ekonomike, por edhe si thuhet nga kontaminimi i tokës nga helmet luftarake, ky numër është në rritje e sipër. Duke marr po ashtu parasysh edhe kushtet e rënda ekonomike, strukturën arsimore të popullatës, mentalitetin e prindërve të cilët ngurojnë për ta mjekuar fëmijën nga se nuk duhet të di askush se fëmija i tij ka pengesa në të folur e sidomos të gjinisë femrore, shumica prej tyre nuk e dërgojnë fëmijën për ta mjekuar, që ndoshta edhe për një pengesë aq të vogël, fëmija duhet të vuaj gjatë tërë jetës së tij. Po ashtu po e ceki se në vendet Evropiane shoqëria dhe shteti janë shumë të kujdesshëm  dhe të interesuar për këtë problem, kështu që kanë hapur fakultete për kuadro profesionale  logopedike dhe pothuaj se çdo ambulancë sado e vogël, posedon edhe shërbimin logopedik. Po ashtu  çdo shkollë fillore e ka shërbimin logopedik, kurse te ne në Kosovë, por as në Shqipëri asnjë shkollë nuk ka logoped për të cilin ka nevojë shumë të madhe. Sipas përvojës dhe praktikës time shumëvjeçare, kam vërejtur se pothuaj çdo klasë ka nga 2-3 nxënës me ndonjë problem të pengesës në të folur, si në të folurit oral ose të shkrimit apo të leximit. dëshiroj të theksoj se shumë mësimdhënës nuk i japin rëndësi këtyre problemeve deri sa ata janë në shkollën fillore. Do të ishte mirë që mësuesi apo arsimtari në se heton se nxënësi ka problem me të folurit, pa hezitim duhet të kontaktoj me prindin dhe të ndërmarrin masat e duhura që fëmijën të mos e lënë të humbë karrierën e vet jetësore ndoshta për një pengesë aq të lehtë apo të vogël. Nëse mësuesi vepron në këtë mënyrë, autoriteti i tij profesional dhe njerëzor do të jetë shumë më i madh tek prindi, se sa kur ai nuk bashkëpunon dhe e përcjell nxënësin në klasat e tjera në atë gjendje të mjerueshme.
Lexues i nderuar, këtë temë e kam shkruar në gjuhën popullore pa terma shkencore me qëllim që të kuptohet nga tërë popullata, qofshin ata të arsimuar apo jo, por edhe për ata të cilët kanë pengesa dhe hezitojnë ti largojnë ato për shkak të moshës apo për ndonjë shkak tjetër. Po ashtu që ti nxisë prindërit dhe tu-a përkujtoj atyre të cilët nuk interesohen për pengesat e fëmijëve të tyre se nëse nuk ndërmarrin diçka lidhur me fëmijët e të  cilëve kanë pengesa në të folur, bëjnë MËKATIN më të madh.Eliminimi i pengesës nuk është i lidhur me moshën edhe pse mosha më e vjetër kërkon më shumë kohë, por pengesa eliminohet. Në fund dëshiroj të theksoj se për pengesat në të folur nuk ka kurrfarë bari-ilaçi në tërë botën, këto eliminohen me ushtrime të cilat i rekomandon, i planifikon dhe i bënë logopedi. Lexues i nderuar, këtë temë mund ta kopjon dhe tu-a dërgon shokëve, miqve dhe të tjerëve për të cilët mendon se do tu ndihmon në ndonjë mënyrë, por publikimi në ndonjë forum të internetit apo në ndonjë broshurë, nuk lejohet.
                TEMA NUK MUND TË PUBLIKOHET NË ASNJË FORUM APO DIKU TJETER PA LEJEN E AUTORIT!
        06.06. 2012
Irfan Bojaxhiu,defektolog
Tel. 00377-44-337-008
Email: irfanbojaxhiu@hotmail.com

----------


## teta

pershendetje
tem me shum interes
por kam nje ankes
ke bere nje shkrim shum te ngjeshur qe te shkakton bezdi ne lexim
sikur ta ndaje ne  kryerreshta  ne baze te  natyres se shkrimit...nejse per rradhen tjeter..

athere para se femija qe ka pengesa ne te folur te vij te logopedi,cilat vizita paraprake duhet kyer qe problemi te jemi sigurt eshte tersisht logopedik?

----------


## teta

nuk pranoni  mesazhe ne privat
prandaj po shkruaj ketu pergjigjje

para se pacienti te shkoi te logopedi duhet bere konsulta paraprake
me:
orl
psikologun
neurologun
kur te jete gjithcka ok ne keto drejtime
athere logopedi ka tersisht para vetes nje femij me problem logopedik

----------


## irfan_b

Shume e nderuara teta,shume flm per komentet qe ke bere,por ta din se logopedi nuk ka nevoje qe pacientit ti kerkoj dokumenta nga psikologu, otorinolaringologu,neurologu etj.Ai duhet te jete i afte dhe te konstatoj vetem pengesat ne te folur dhe nese konstaton se personi ka ndonje problem tjeter, patjeter se do ta udhezon ate qe te beje edhe analiza plotesuese te cilat i nevojiten logopedit e jo keto ti ben paraprakisht pacienti. Ndoshta pacienti nuk ka nevoje ti bene ato se edhe kushtojne dhe kerkojne kohe. Nese pacientit i mungon nje tingull-germe apo me shume sosh, nuk ka nevoje te shkon tek mjeku tjeter nga se ato do ti pervehteson pa probleme. Ka pacient qe kane dhemb te prishur,a do te duhet ta kerkon edhe mendimin e neurologut apo psikologut,jo nuk ka nevoje. Logopedi duhet te dij se qka i duhet pacientit per ta korrigjuar ate pengese te cilen e ka.Pengesat ne te folur nuk jane te gjitha me prejardhje neurlogjike, psikogjene apo te formave tjera.Logopedi duhet ta di se cili lloj i pengeses eshte dhe te punon per ta eliminuar ate.
      Teta te falenderoj per sugjerimet,por sugjerimet duhet te jene asosh qe te ndihmojne.Pasi je ne forum,ke bere edhe nje gabim kur si autor ikesaj teme e ke shpall veten,kjo nuk guxon te behet. Shume pershendetje!

----------


## Nete

Pershendetje, mund te parashtrojme edhe pyetje ketu?

----------


## teta

po flas me te drejten e nje specialisti te orl-se
ka shum pacient qe kan probleme nga lamia e orl-se qe logopedi nuk ka si te dij pa pas metdodat diagnostike qe i ka orl-specialisti apo logopedi nuk mund te detektoi ndonje problem psikolgjik te femijes pa e bere psikologu vet...ai eshte ne gjendje ti vrej ato siperfaqesoret po jo te jep mendimin perfundimtar duhet apo nuk duhet

une insistoi se duhen keto konsulta para logopedit
keto bazuar ne praktiken e perditeshme


ps ma thuaj pjesen ku u shpalla si autor i temes,se nuk mund ta gjeje vet

----------


## irfan_b

Pyetje lidhur me temen mund te behen edhe ketu, por me se miri eshte te behen me ane te imelit nga se ate e kontrolloj qdo kohe,ndersa ne forum pergjigjet ndoshta do te vonohen per shkak se nuk muj me hy shpesh ne forum per shkak te kohes. Edhe nje gje, po me vjen shume rende dhe ndoshta kam gabuar qe e kam publikuar ne forumin Tuaj kete teme, nga se tema eshte pervehtesuar nga Nete.Kjo mund te shikohet ne listen e temave.Kjo dukuri nuk paraqitet ne forumet tjera. Luteni ta korrigjoni gabimin.

----------


## teta

kam pas rastin te beje me nje femije qe pas moshes 3 vj ,dmth pas nje te folurit normal te femijes ,pernjehere fillon nje belbezim qe e perciel disa vjet

ka "masturbuar" me fal qe po e perdor kete term logopedi (kinse i mbate senaca logopedike pa numer) me femijen 2-3 vj,dhe pasi prindit ju kujtua ta vizitoi te psikologu,problemi ishte tersisht psikologjik..dhe femija tani fol shum rjedheshem dhe ka ataqe belbezimi vetem ne strese psikologjike qe mund te fitoi here pas here

----------


## teta

> Pyetje lidhur me temen mund te behen edhe ketu, por me se miri eshte te behen me ane te imelit nga se ate e kontrolloj qdo kohe,ndersa ne forum pergjigjet ndoshta do te vonohen per shkak se nuk muj me hy shpesh ne forum per shkak te kohes. Edhe nje gje, po me vjen shume rende dhe ndoshta kam gabuar qe e kam publikuar ne forumin Tuaj kete teme, nga se tema eshte pervehtesuar nga Nete.Kjo mund te shikohet ne listen e temave.Kjo dukuri nuk paraqitet ne forumet tjera. Luteni ta korrigjoni gabimin.


nese e ke ven  temen vetem si mundesi reklamimi per veten e ke shum gabim
 Ke obligim ti pergjigjesh pyetjeve te forumisteve derisa ata kan interes rreth saj,sepse ne kete menyre mund te marrin info rreth nje ploblematike shum aktuale,ndyshe reklamat posto ne fletet reklamuese

----------


## Nete

Une po e bej kete pyetje.... nese doni pergjigjeni nese nuk doni asgje,kerkoj falje qe shkruajta.
..
Femija eshte 3 vjeq,nuk flet fare,nuk eshte i vemendshem kur e theret me nje fjale nuk reagon,as nuk e terheqin lojrat me femijet i pelqen vetmia.Une kam degjuar pak a shume per kete lloj semundje nga nje shoqe,por kujtova mbasi keni hapur kete teme mbase ke njohuri dhe a ka sherim kjo semundje?

----------


## teta

> Une po e bej kete pyetje.... nese doni pergjigjeni nese nuk doni asgje,kerkoj falje qe shkruajta.
> ..
> Femija eshte 3 vjeq,nuk flet fare,nuk eshte i vemendshem kur e theret me nje fjale nuk reagon,as nuk e terheqin lojrat me femijet i pelqen vetmia.Une kam degjuar pak a shume per kete lloj semundje nga nje shoqe,por kujtova mbasi keni hapur kete teme mbase ke njohuri dhe a ka sherim kjo semundje?


autizem???!!!

psikologu i femijeve 
orl specialisti

pastaja ata do ju udhezojn me tutje

----------


## Nete

teta asnje fjale nuk thone prinderit e tij,edhe nese iu ben pyetje thone alergji ne fyt ka,por kur ia kam sqaruar nje shoqes keto tjeter gje me ka thene!Per kete arsye bera pyetjen se nuk marr vesh nga keto gjera hiq,,,po jaa sa keq ta shohesh nje femije ashtu! :i ngrysur:

----------


## teta

nga menyra se e shpjegon ti te supozojm se femija nuk degjon,ai aktvitetet fizike mund ti beje,eshte pak agresiv se nuk mund te komunikoi me rrethin,por kshu i pa interesuar fare per rrethin as pere lojrat e veta,si thua ti ne boten e tij,athere me shum anon nga autizimi

patjeter nje konsult te psikologu i femijeve
nese jeton ne shqiperi,te vizitohet te gruaja e kryeministrit Berisha eshte edhe pediater edhe  kryetare e shoqates se autisteve.do i ket dy konsultat ne nje vend

----------


## Nete

> nga menyra se e shpjegon ti te supozojm se femija nuk degjon,ai aktvitetet fizike mund ti beje,eshte pak agresiv se nuk mund te komunikoi me rrethin,por kshu i pa interesuar fare per rrethin as pere lojrat e veta,si thua ti ne boten e tij,athere me shum anon nga autizimi
> 
> patjeter nje konsult te psikologu i femijeve
> nese jeton ne shqiperi,te vizitohet te gruaja e kryeministrit Berishae shte edhe pediater edhe  kryetare e shoqates se autisteve.do i ket dy konsultat ne nje vend


Po ashtu si e pershkruava eshte,nuk i ben pershtypje edhe kur e therrasesh ne emer!

Flm shume teta,do te ia percjelle kete,jo nuk jetojne ne shqipri, mbase do zoti e nuk e degjojne koken e tyre e e dergojn,munde te orientohen duke pyetur pra, flm edhe njehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk ma mban ta lexoj shkrimin too long  :i ngrysur: 

Im bir deri ne moshen 3 vjece nuk ka folur. Isha teper e shqetesuar edhe  kam shkuar ne doktor te ndryshem edhe te gjithe me thane qe eshte normale sepse shume femij qe jetojne ne familje qe flasin dy gjuhe ose me shume jane confused ne fillim. 

E vetmja qe me rekomanduan ishte qe djali te shkonte ne daycare te ishte ne kontakt me njerez te rinj edhe do e ndiente te nevojshme te fliste. Kur e cuam ne daycare i duhej vetem 1 muaj edhe filloj te fliste rrjedhshem ne te dyja gjuhet. Sot im bir eshte 4 vjec i flet edhe kupton te dyja gjuhet shume mire. Di alfabetin permendesh edhe te numeroj ne te dyja gjuhet, plus edhe lexon, shkruan emrin e vet etc. Pra jo ne cdo raste folja me vonese eshte alarmante. Kam vene re qe kur i bleme ipad ka filluar ben zbritje edhe mbledhje, ka lojra te ndryshme qe ndihmojne ne zhvillimin e femijes.

----------


## teta

po ke te drejte nuk eshte gjithmon alarmante

por sic e pershkruan edhe vete,je konsultuar ,dhe vetem kur ata te kan keshilluar se eshte ne rregull je qetesuar
edhe une ate them duhet konsultuar  dhe egzaminuar te gjitha  diagnozat diferenciale

do zoti te dalin si te femija jot

----------


## loneeagle

> po ke te drejte nuk eshte gjithmon alarmante
> 
> por sic e pershkruan edhe vete,je konsultuar ,dhe vetem kur ata te kan keshilluar se eshte ne rregull je qetesuar
> edhe une ate them duhet konsultuar  dhe egzaminuar te gjitha  diagnozat diferenciale
> 
> do zoti te dalin si te femija jot


Po patjeter teta, konsultimi eshte menyra me e mire se jo cdo femij eshte njelloj. Une u cmenda ne fillim se vajza e motres ne te njejten moshe fliste 1 vjece im bir 3 nuk thonte nje fjale. Por te them te drejten shume prinder ankohem per djemt jane pak me te vonshem.

----------


## teta

zakonish femijet qe kan femije tjer afer jan me komunikues
na mbyti moda ,duam pak femije,nuk dam bashkesin,dhe per zotin mire qe mesojn te flasin sa pak kohe kemi per ta

----------


## broken_smile

> kam pas rastin te beje me nje femije qe pas moshes 3 vj ,dmth pas nje te folurit normal te femijes ,pernjehere fillon nje belbezim qe e perciel disa vjet
> 
> ka "masturbuar" me fal qe po e perdor kete term logopedi (kinse i mbate senaca logopedike pa numer) me femijen 2-3 vj,dhe pasi prindit ju kujtua ta vizitoi te psikologu,problemi ishte tersisht psikologjik..dhe femija tani fol shum rjedheshem dhe ka ataqe belbezimi vetem ne strese psikologjike qe mund te fitoi here pas here


nese e kuptova mire ate fjalen "masturbuar" e ke perdorur me kuptimin qe logopedisti ka perfituar nga problemi qe kishte ky femija per te mbushur xhepat e vet, apo jo?

----------


## teta

po

e perdor shpesh per kete lloj krahasimi

knaqet duke luajtur rrolin e vet,ndersa suksesi asgjekundi edhe pas 2-3 vj

----------

